# Moon Palace Jamaica Grande Ocho Rios



## cubigbird (Jul 4, 2017)

Has anyone stayed at this resort recently and enjoyed it?  Also what are the current rates for the mandatory AI??


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 4, 2017)

RCI's AI rates are listed in the RCI Resort Directory under the "All Inclusive Fee" tab.

From Moon Palace Jamaica Grande (#DG63) - https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=DG63

_*Mandatory 7 Nights All Inclusive Program. Fees are per couple, per week. *2017: Additional Adult Fee in the same room is US$923 & Children 4-17 years old US$462 per week. 2018: Additional Adult Fee in the same room is US$1,056 & Children 4-17 years old US$528 per week. The program includes all meals, beverages, activities, non-motorized water sports. *Members traveling between: June 1st – July 31st, MUST pre-pay the All Inclusive program at least 15 days prior to arrival or the resort will reserve de right not to honor the reservation. *Members traveling during Christmas & New Years' weeks (51-52), MUST pre-pay the All Inclusive program at least 30 days prior to arrival or the resort will reserve de right not to honor the reservation. 

*Special Promotion: Receive 1,500 resort credits in complete indulgences and one-way transportation from Montego Bay Airport only if you prepay the all inclusive fee at least 30 days prior to the check-in date. Members confirmed in consecutive weeks can only use up to 1,500 credits per week and cannot be accumulated. Resort Credits usage is subject to 16% tax, payable by member. To receive benefit, please contact Palace at...._​

_*Check-In Between* / *Fees* / *Unit Type* *Notes*_
_22-Jun-2017 20-Aug-2017_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 2690.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_21-Aug-2017 30-Sep-2017_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 2415.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_01-Oct-2017 22-Dec-2017_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 2520.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_05-Jan-2018 31-Jan-2018_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 3914.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_01-Feb-2018 01-Apr-2018_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 4079.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_02-Apr-2018 21-Jun-2018_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 3202.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_22-Jun-2018 19-Aug-2018_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 3359.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_20-Aug-2018 30-Sep-2018_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 3045.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_01-Oct-2018 21-Dec-2018_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 3164.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._
_22-Dec-2018 29-Dec-2018_
_Couple Fee: US Dollars 5129.00 _
_Fee Type= Week_
_Hotel ._​


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 4, 2017)

Interval International mentions the AI rate after you select your dates and proceed with the booking. You can find the latest info under the "Resort Advisements" page which appears before you get to the exchange payment page.

From 
*Moon Palace Jamaica Grande*
Ocho Rios, St. Ann, Jamaica
*MPJ*



​
_*REQUIRED RESORT CHARGES* 
MANDATORY ALL-INCLUSIVE/MEAL PLAN FEES. Fees are payable to the resort and subject to change without notice. USD rates, per night, per adult. Minimum payment required: STUDIO 2 ADULTS and 1BED 4 ADULTS. *PROMOTION 20% OFF- Starting June 16, 2017- December 18, 2017, when booking one unit. Members traveling June 16, 2017- December 16, 2017. Any promotion is only applicable to 7 nights stay. February 1- April 16, 2017: STUDIO USD 283, 1BED USD 254. April 17- June 21, 2017: STUDIO USD 222, 1BED USD 199. ‚ June 22- August 20, 2017: STUDIO USD 233, 1BED USD 209. August 21- September 30, 2017: STUDIO USD 211, 1BED USD 190. October 1- December 22, 2017: STUDIO USD 220, 1BED USD 197. Dec 23, 2017 - January 5, 2018: STUDIO USD 356, 1BED USD 320 Add'l adult for 2017: STUDIO or 1BED USD 147 per day. Child 4-17 years of age: USD 518 per week. January 5- January 31, 2018: STUDIO USD 280, 1BED USD 251 February 1- April 1, 2018: STUDIO USD 291, 1BED USD 262. April 2- June 21, 2018: STUDIO USD 229, 1BED USD 205. June 22- August 19, 2018: STUDIO USD 240, 1BED USD 215. August 20- Sept 30, 2018: STUDIO USD 218, 1BED USD 195. October 1- Dec 21, 2018: STUDIO USD 226, 1BED USD 203. Dec 22, 2018- Jan 4, 2019: STUDIO USD 366, 1BED USD 329. ‚ Add'l person: STUDIO OR 1BED USD 151. ‚ Child 4-17 years of age: USD 528 per week Plan features include: Round-trip transfers (MANDATORY PRE PAYMENT required, call toll-free 1-844-2-PALACE to prepay), see arrival instructions under "HOW to GET THERE"; WiFi; calls to USA, Canada and Mexico and resort credits. MANDATORY PREPAYMENT required 30 days prior to check- in for full resort credit. 

*IMPORTANT ADVISEMENTS* 
ALL-INCLUSIVE PAYMENT POLICY: * Prepayment required 30 days prior to arrival or reservation is subject to cancellation. * 1 night charge if reservation is cancelled 4 days prior to scheduled arrival date or if you do not check in as planned. * December 23- January 3 check-in, 3 nights charge if reservation is cancelled within 14 days prior to arrival date or if you do not check in as planned. Smoking NOT permitted on-site._​


----------

